# Introduction to Beekeeping course (Minnesota)



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Introduction to Beekeeping Course

The Todd County Area Beekeepers Association will hold a beginnerâs beekeeping workshop on Saturday July 21, 2012.

Time: 9am-3pm

Location: Bear Creek Farm & Apiary
18332 County 24
Bertha, MN 56437

Cost: $50 per person or $80 per couple (couples will receive one copy of the course manual to share). 

The course will cover the following topics-
â¢	Honey Bee Biology
â¢	Equipment
â¢	How, when, and where to obtain your bees
â¢	Nucs vs. packages vs. hives
â¢	Hiving a package or nuc
â¢	Feeding and medicating
â¢	Hive inspection
â¢	Hive management
â¢	Overwintering
â¢	Supering
â¢	Harvesting, extracting, and bottling honey
â¢	Wax handling
â¢	IPM practices

Enrollment will be limited to 10 students. 
For more information contact [email protected]. 
Registration will close on July 14.


----------

